# Reciprocating Saw (Sawsall) advice needed



## Flatbedford (Jan 11, 2013)

I'd like to buy a reciprocating saw. My first thought is that I should get Milwauke Sawsall but just about everybody else makes them too. Most of my other power tools are Dewalt and I have been happy with them. What brands do you all have and how do you feel about them?


----------



## Jags (Jan 11, 2013)

Milwaukee. 
Been doing the job for years.


----------



## semipro (Jan 11, 2013)

I've had a Makita and now have a Milwaukee (Hatchet) recip. saw. Most of my tools are Dewalt also.
I'm don't recall why I ended up with the Milwaukee but can relate some features that I really like about it.

Removable, replaceable rubber (not vinyl) cord
tool-less blade replacement
Multi-position handle (this is a lot handier than I thought it would be)
Option of pure recip. versus orbital blade action
Adjustable/removable foot (really handy when a blade is a little too long for clearance)
Usable, durable storage case
Edit: the Makita was bulletproof but I passed it on to someone else as I liked the Milwaukee better, primarily because of the tool-less blade replacement feature.


----------



## fishingpol (Jan 11, 2013)

I have an electric Porter-Cable Tiger Saw.  I don't know the amps but I have seen lower amp sawzalls bog down when buried in the junk.  It has been very reliable and hasn't slowed up a bit.  I have a battery DeWalt at work, seems powerful enough, but I don't use it a lot there...which is a good thing.


----------



## Jags (Jan 11, 2013)

Full disclosure: mine is 20 something years old and will jerk your arm off before it will quit.  I cannot vouch for the newer models.


----------



## Badfish740 (Jan 11, 2013)

Jags said:


> Full disclosure: mine is 20 something years old and will jerk your arm off before it will quit. I cannot vouch for the newer models.


 
Mine was bought at a yardsale 5 years ago-unknown age but it's been used hard and still going strong.  I wouldn't be surprised it if was 20 years old or more.  My dad has a fairly new one with the quick release blade feature-definitely wish mine had that.  Otherwise they're identical.  I have both DeWalt and Milwaukee tools and I'd say that you can't go wrong with either, but I think Milwaukee has a slight edge with the Sawzall.


----------



## RichVT (Jan 11, 2013)

I'm in the business (carpentry) and the Makita AVT is highly regarded on construction forums that I frequent.

http://www.makitausa.com/en-us/Modules/Tools/ToolDetails.aspx?ID=479


----------



## FanMan (Jan 11, 2013)

Nobody regrets buying the Milwaukee.  Mine's at least 30 years old, but the new ones don't look much different.


----------



## lukem (Jan 11, 2013)

I have an old Milwaukee.  If you get it in a bind it will dislocate your shoulder.   Tough as hell.


----------



## Thistle (Jan 11, 2013)

Either Milwaukee or DeWalt will serve you well.Milwaukee patented the first ones,back around 1960-61 if memory serves me.

My first one (corded 4amp model) was bought new around 25 yrs ago,its all they had back then.Sold it in 2006.My current models are Porter Cable 6 amp tiger cub (1/2 sized to fit in tight areas) bought early 90's & my fav DeWalt 18volt cordless bought 2003.Its the most powerful one of the ones I've used.Now I believe you can get corded ones up to 8 amp & cordless 24 volt in certain brands.I'm not up on the latest & greatest power tools info like I used to be.


----------



## Hogwildz (Jan 11, 2013)

I have a craftsman that has done everything I put it to task against.


----------



## Flatbedford (Jan 11, 2013)

I was just looking around. There are corded ones up to 15 amps from Milwaukee and others now. So many options too. There are 8 different Milwaukee Sawzalls! http://www.milwaukeetool.com/tools/sawzallreciprocating-saws/sawzall-reciprocating-saws


----------



## semipro (Jan 11, 2013)

The purchase of my first recip. saw was a revelation...the kind where you ask yourself why you waited so long to get one and how you did without it. 
Put a real good blade in it and the things work like magic for demo work.


----------



## Thistle (Jan 11, 2013)

Damn. So much has changed.Years ago I'd save up any overtime to buy the current/best models.Like my 9yr old digital SLR Minolta,it was top notch then but is pretty average now.


----------



## fishingpol (Jan 11, 2013)

Thistle said:


> Either Milwaukee or DeWalt will serve you well.Milwaukee patented the first ones,back around 1960-61 if memory serves me.
> 
> My first one (corded 4amp model) was bought new around 25 yrs ago,its all they had back then.Sold it in 2006.My current models are Porter Cable 6 amp tiger cub (1/2 sized to fit in tight areas) bought early 90's & my fav DeWalt 18volt cordless bought 2003.Its the most powerful one of the ones I've used.Now I believe you can get corded ones up to 8 amp & cordless 24 volt in certain brands.I'm not up on the latest & greatest power tools info like I used to be.


 
I believe my neighbor has a 10 amp Porter.  Bastage had to outdo me on that one. The cordless one at work is lighter, which is nice, but it kicks more with less weight, which is not so nice.


----------



## ironpony (Jan 11, 2013)

we have run every brand at work, the Dewalt gearboxes fail more often than the others.Milwaukie has definatley lasted, worked the best for us. 2nd porter cable.


----------



## Fifelaker (Jan 11, 2013)

I have had my Milwaukie for 35+ years. it won't die. My next one will be the P/C tiger saw with the rotating head. Whoever invented these things didn't make enough money no matter how much they made!


----------



## seige101 (Jan 11, 2013)

Go for the Milwaukee you won't be disappointed!


----------



## greg13 (Jan 12, 2013)

For the average John Q. Homeowner, most any saw will be fine. Let's face it, how often does an average homeowner really use a recip. saw (and I AM a tool junkie)? I have a Ryobi 18v cordless (Dumpster pick) that I use when I need something quick, the Tiger saw hangs up virtually unused for the last 4 years.


----------



## EatenByLimestone (Jan 13, 2013)

I have an old Milwalkee that my father purchased, probably sometime in the 80s.  It keeps working.  It's done more demo jobs than I can name.   The only time I ever chose to borrow a neighbor's battery powered sawzall was when I needed to cut a stubbern swaybar bolt off the front of my truck.  It wasn't parked where it was easy to get an extension cord to.  

Matt


----------



## MasterMech (Jan 14, 2013)

I bought a Milwaukee last year.  The tool-less blade change is harder to operate than other brands but the tool itself is bullet-proof.  Only thing I like better for cutting/demolition is my oxy-acetylene rig.


----------



## loadstarken (Jan 14, 2013)

I have an super old Milwaukee that I bought 20 years shop at a pawn shop.  I have used it for cutting up parts cars to pruning my fruit trees.

I bought my sister one a couple years ago that was factory serviced for less than 1/2 price at a place called  CPO Outlets.


----------



## StihlHead (Jan 14, 2013)

I like the old Milwaukee red ones, but I bought a Ryobe 18volt battery powered one in a set with some other tools, and damn if I do not use that now more than the plug in sawzall. Lots of power, cuts good, no cord.


----------



## Badfish740 (Jan 14, 2013)

greg13 said:


> For the average John Q. Homeowner, most any saw will be fine. Let's face it, how often does an average homeowner really use a recip. saw (and I AM a tool junkie)? I have a Ryobi 18v cordless (Dumpster pick) that I use when I need something quick, the Tiger saw hangs up virtually unused for the last 4 years.


 
How many "average John Q. Homeowners" post in the hearth.com DIY forum?    I've used mine for everything from demoing my old finished basement (to make way for the new finished basement), hacking up all sorts of stuff in the process of modding my 4x4 'Yota woodhauler, and a host of other things I can't remember at the moment.  The nice thing about these tools is that you can buy a 10-15 year old one at a yardsale for a song (that's where I got mine) and be confident that they will still give years of trouble free service.


----------



## EatenByLimestone (Jan 14, 2013)

"How many "average John Q. Homeowners" post in the hearth.com DIY forum? "

That's a good question.  I normally get whatever issue there is fixed or screw it up royally with pride!



Matt


----------



## PoolGuyinCT (Jan 15, 2013)

My personal experience, Milwaukee saws packaged in metal carry case are tanks,

Those packaged in plastic carry cases are junk..

No scientific documentation


----------



## Bret Chase (Jan 16, 2013)

In my experience (been in construction since '89) the "regular" Milwaukee sawzalls are not worth what they charge...  The stroke is too short at 3/4", and I've had 3 of them where the wobble plate broke... in half.  The Super sawzall, is better with an 1 1/8" stroke, but it's expensive and heavy...  The Dewalt I have now had for 4 years.... 1 1/8" stroke, lighter, and about half the price of the milwaukee... Ever since I bought the DeWalt.... the miwaukees stay in their boxes, in the tool crib... unused.


----------



## Badfish740 (Jan 18, 2013)

Another thing Sawzalls can't be beat for is processing scrap metal.  Nothing cuts up an old gas grill, solder joints off of copper pipe, or any other junk faster than a sawzall


----------



## jharkin (Jan 18, 2013)

My first one was a cheap porter-cable. I figured as a homeowner I didn't need anything special. It works fine for me but is definitely no Milwaukee.

Now I've got a dewalt lithium cordless. That's the only one gets used anymore.


My Dad, when he worked the trades for a living had (still has) either a Milwaukee or makita, can't remember.


----------



## Bret Chase (Jan 18, 2013)

jharkin said:


> My Dad, when he worked the trades for a living had (still has) either a Milwaukee or makita, can't remember.


 
it was probably a milwaukee.... for the longest time they *were* the cat's arse... but they've not been able to keep up... and the milwaukee's with the plastic gear case are just... garbage..


----------

